# EMPs/Faraday Whats at risk Proofing



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Been seeing this a long time not a good cocensus on it.


1) What is at risk? eg will LED bulbs fry, older car coils/points systems, solar light panels, your headlamps w/soildstate, ...........

2) How much shielding?

Yup I know it's been done but it's back again..........


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

assuming a massive EMP and no faraday cage 
-LED bulbs will work but since the more expensive flashlights have a chip to regulate the voltage the fancy flashlights won't; cheap $3 led flashlights will. Incandescent bulb flashlights will also survive.
-LED lights in your home have a voltage step down converter which may or may not survive; incandescent bulbs should survive.

-Tests of driving a car built after about 1977 through an EMP generator usually kills the car but scientists theorize that a car that isn't running will probably survive.
-Tests on solar panels that aren't hooked up show they will probably survive. Theoretically solar panels with short wire runs (less than 20') will also survive. But panels hooked with long wire runs are less likely to survive because the longer wire will catch more of the H1 wave.

Your plugged into the wall C-PAP machine will not survive.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If it has a chip, it's at risk from the E1.
If it's connected to long transmission lines, it's at risk from the E3.
I'll try to expand on this more in the morning when not on my phone.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ironic, the Chi-Comm make the chips and know how vulnerable they are.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I read a report some time ago, scientists exposed solar panels to, if I recall correctly up to 50kv. 
The panels survived just fine.

The inverters on the other hand did not.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

While I've seen no tests on generators I suspect that PSW inverter generators with their much more complicated and delicate electronics are much less likely to survive than the cheaper generators most people have. @WhatTheHeck

Considering that our military has been writing reports on EMP and trying to harden military equipment against it for over 50 years I'd imaging they have quite a bit of empirical data about what works and what doesn't; including typical items a civilian would have like a car or flashlight. I suspect they don't release much detailed information to avoid scaring the sheeple.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Elvis said:


> Considering that our military has been writing reports on EMP and trying to harden military equipment against it for over 50 years I'd imaging they have quite a bit of empirical data about what works and what doesn't; including typical items a civilian would have like a car or flashlight. I suspect they don't release much detailed information to avoid scaring the sheeple.


Most of what the military has done is available under the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA), you just have to know what to ask for, and we don't give you a hint. I worked for .gov for 35 years, the first 4 years with the Navy (civilian) on a missile fire control radar, it had HEMP hardening on the receive waveguide, which was a small chunk of waveguide with glass windows, spark gap inside, filled with tritium gas, and of course all the electronics racks and cabinets were RF sealed. Then I worked for the Army in Satellite communications, and everything was HEMP hardened, mainly conduit runs, non-ferrous conduit only. After that I went on to IT, and nothing was hardened, unless it was hardened by the Command Center, think Raven Rock, Mt. Weather...

There is a good Army Tech Manual on "Grounding Bonding & Shielding", I'll see if I still have a copy of it. Basically ring and spoke grounds (250 MCM copper), rings and spokes all Cad welded connections, copper/brass Faraday screen rooms, entrance points as small as you can make them using non-ferrous conduit, bonded to the cage/room.

Personally I'm going with the Garbage can with the Aluminum A/C tape around the lid...

*Rancher*


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Since there probably would be between 5 and 30 minutes warning of a potential EMP missile attack I suspect that power companies have some plan to attempt to disconnect some of the larger transformers before the EMP hits. 

A guy I know works for the local power company and he said they'd recently installed switches to disconnect the larger transformers from the main office rather than have someone drive to the transformer and manually throw the switch. He didn't understand why they had done this; his concern is that it made the power grid more likely to be damaged if a hacker got into the main office computers. But I can see how it could allow the main office able to quickly disconnect the main transformers from the power lines minimize the H1 wave (I think it's called the H1 wave).

This will do nothing to minimize the wave blasting through the power lines into your home but would make recovery faster since the hard to build giant transformers would be more likely to survive.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks @azrancher
@Kauboy I'm looking forward to you straightening mu vocabulary out when it comer to H1 or E1 waves ect. Or maybe AZRANCHER knows the correct terms and can help me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> ...........There is a good Army Tech Manual on "Grounding Bonding & Shielding", I'll see if I still have a copy of it............


Like These?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Like These?


Table 2.2 of your 1st attachment is really useful. Thanks


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Elvis said:


> Since there probably would be between 5 and 30 minutes warning of a potential EMP missile attack I suspect that power companies have some plan to attempt to disconnect some of the larger transformers before the EMP hits.
> 
> A guy I know works for the local power company and he said they'd recently installed switches to disconnect the larger transformers from the main office rather than have someone drive to the transformer and manually throw the switch. He didn't understand why they had done this; his concern is that it made the power grid more likely to be damaged if a hacker got into the main office computers. But I can see how it could allow the main office able to quickly disconnect the main transformers from the power lines minimize the H1 wave (I think it's called the H1 wave).
> 
> This will do nothing to minimize the wave blasting through the power lines into your home but would make recovery faster since the hard to build giant transformers would be more likely to survive.


won't be any warning anymore - not if it's a planned full out attack .... the sub launched Tomahawk missiles are point blank - there's four launch warning facilities on the country corners - they'd be eliminated along with DC and the other major cities/bases within range >>>> the targets inland that need to be hit by intercontinental big guys could get some emergency alert thru NORAD or MSM - but I wouldn't count on anything computer internet connected to be working - an attack would include a massive hacking job along with scores of sabotage attacks ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think there would be zero warning. I’m quite sure that the nukes are already in orbit just awaiting the command to detonate. Yes I know all about the treaty to prevent nukes in space. But since all countries violate most all treaties I feel pretty confident that the russian, chinese, and american bombs are already in orbit. Maybe even little rocket man has one up there too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think there would be zero warning............


At least for us peons.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I luv going thru Youtube and looking for morons and their uniformed, make believe ideas about EMP. 
Too bad people look at their BS and take it to heart. One thing I've noticed is so may website on EMP 
have "copied and pasted" the BS from one website to another, pertetuating the BS. If you're going to
read up on EMP, read only infor from people with the letters behind their names to show they actually 
might just know what they are talking about. Or you could stick with government and university reports.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I was going to elaborate on my initial post, but remembered there are already great responses to this issue on this site, so I took to searching for those instead.
One of our most knowledgeable members on this topic was PaulS. Sadly, he doesn't visit anymore. Luckily, his words remain.
Check out his summary here: https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...rities-differences-post455778.html#post455778

Also, I took the liberty of tracking down @paraquack's great list of reference sites.
I highly recommend them. (Warning: have a cold beverage and a comfy seat before settling into these)
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-320.pdf 
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-321.pdf 
Ebola Preparedness - Prepping for an Ebola Outbreak
http://fas.org/nuke/intro/nuke/emp.htm 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Soviet Test 184 - EMP 
Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack 
Electromagnetic Pulse - EMP Myths - futurescience.com
http://www.doh.wa.gov/portals/1/Documents/Pubs/320-090_elecpuls_fs.pdf 
Grounding for Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - Futurescience.com - EMP
EMP Effects on Vehicles - Futurescience.com
Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com 
https://www.wbdg.org/ccb/FEDMIL/std188_125_1.pdf
Super Electromagnetic Pulse Weapons - Futurescience.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Kauboy. I've read most of these and find them to be the best that is out there. Have you watched any 
of Dr. Bradley's Youtubes on EMP. Accurate but he seems to really push his products. I'll use aluminum foil 
everytime. ESD bags sold to protect against EMP but you need 3-4 bags, one inside the other. So $15 to 
$30 to protect a few items seems awful expensive compared to aluminum foil.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Like These?


Yes, MIL-HDBK-419A was the one I was thinking about, not sure I've seen tm5-690.

There is also MIL-STD-188-124A.

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Elvis said:


> Thanks @azrancher
> @Kauboy I'm looking forward to you straightening mu vocabulary out when it comer to H1 or E1 waves ect. Or maybe AZRANCHER knows the correct terms and can help me.


Well, going back to microwave theory, the H wave is the Magnetic field wave, and the E wave is the Electrical field wave. I assume the 1 is perhaps intensity, or something, I'm not really interested enough to look that part up.

*Rancher *


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> ..............There is also MIL-STD-188-124A.
> 
> *Rancher*


OK, so here it is.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It looks like for cars/trucks besides solid state electronics you also have to be concerned with things like coils, stater motors, alternator/generatos.

For older cars it might be feasible to have a set of spares stored in a metal garbage can. Also the older GMs with the i-wire distributor. Those old cars are also a lot easier put in spares/repair.

Might not be a bad idea to have ignitions stored away for things like chainsaws.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

azrancher said:


> Well, going back to microwave theory, the H wave is the Magnetic field wave, and the E wave is the Electrical field wave. I assume the 1 is perhaps intensity, or something, I'm not really interested enough to look that part up.
> 
> *Rancher *


The number after is the wave length range. I'll try t look the difference up tomorrow


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

This fella has a few interesting videos on EMP shielding:

https://www.youtube.com/user/disasterprepper

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------

